# [B]7 Camping Cheques + ferry from £189[/B]



## Col447 (May 14, 2005)

Had a letter from Camping Cheque today letting me know about this special offer. Based on Norfolk line (Dover - Dunkirk ) M/Home up to 7 mtrs inc passengers from only £189 . Midweek crossing before 15 July 06 or after 10 Sep 06. The only thing is you have to book before 31 Oct 05.
call 0870 405 4057 or try the web www.campingcheque.co.uk 
Did try tonight to get quote on line, but site not up and running for 06 yet !!!!!!
:roll:[web]www.campingcheque.co.uk[/web]


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Camping Cheques*

Hi

Cost less if you book Norfolk line, then buy your Camping cheques, Phone Nofolkline on 08700601445,

I did this last year, and in May this year,

Good luck Colin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

They're trying to con you mate!

"Normal" price on Norfolk Line this year - £88.00 return. Is there any reason to suppose that all the competition will go away in 2006 and let the pirates raise the price to the previous scandalous levels? I think not. Phone Norfolk Line direct and save yourself some dosh.


----------



## Col447 (May 14, 2005)

*Camping cheque!!!!!!!*

Just looked at norflok line. Was very surprised at how low it was for the crossing without C/ Cheques £53 return. So booked straight away!! for next Sep. Only another year to go, till we are back on the good side of the channel. 8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
Norfolk Lines were £19 each way a week or so ago for a 7 m 'van - that makes them expensive Camping cheques. (MTC were doing it).


----------

